# What color is this colt?



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Chestnut. Red legs. As bay he should have black legs.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Yup, he's a chestnut/ sorrel. All bay's will have some back on their legs, even wild bays where it is restricted quite a bit. 

He is interesting though, he has a fake dorsal stripe and darkened tail from sooty and he is flaxen as well. 

He also appears to have very little face white for the amount of white on his legs.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

He does have white on his face and a white spot on his bottom lip.
He also has some white hairs in his mane, on his shoulders and has striped hooves, not sure if that is relevant or not. Like I sad, I don't know anything about colors.

His legs also change colors when they towards his fetlocks and pasterns.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

How old is he? what colors are his sire and dam (pics as well?)? Whats his pedigree?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

He was born 3/2/2012
This is how he is bred:
Playboys Okie Cody Quarter Horse

The sire:
Center for Equine Health UC Davis

I have no pictures of the dam. She is registered as a bay, but that doesn't really mean much apparently


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I kinda want to lean towards sooty flaxen chestnut. Hmmm...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

That thin little star, strip, snip was hiding in the profile view. 

That little bit of darkening on his legs is pretty normal for a sooty horse. The little bit of variation in his coat is as well. The lighter hairs in his mane is from him being flaxen as well.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Would you guys mind explaining, in short, what the sooty is please?

And thank you all for the input, greatly appreciated 

ETA: Never mind, Google is my friend


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

It's an untestestable gene or combination of gene's that darkens the horses coat and or mane and tail. 

It can do some pretty neat things to a horses coat, such as giving them a fake dorsal, called countershading








this is a thoroughbred filly, as as we know dun does NOT exist in thoroughbreds. 

another dorsal caused by countershading. This is an arabian, another breed that does not have dun









It also darkens manes, tails and coats. I chose to show palominos here as sooty is very evident on them 

a palomino with sooty, that is darkening the mane 









a palomino mustang 









It can darken coats to the point that it is difficult to tell the color, another palomino


















ETA: Whoops, I had this and other windows opened and replied before I saw that you googled.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks! That was much better than wiki! LOL!


----------

